# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Training abs while bulking

## DPDESIGN

I used to have a decent six pack prior to my bulking phase, now it's completely gone, should I continue to train my abs while bulking or wait til I start cutting up in april? my BF% did go up since i've been eating like a horse.

----------


## Mr.Rose

Why would you even stop? They are a muscle arn't they? Whats the difference between them and biceps? or any other muscle for that matter.

They are most likely unable to be seen because of the bloat and fat gain. Is your diet clean?

Training them is a must IMHO... why? Well let's see, last time i checked you wouldn't be able to stand without them or your lower back.

Well since steroids help grow muscle, and your abs are muscles, wouldn't it be smart to train them in the same fashion as you would your other muscles? That way when your off your cycle and your cutting commences your abs will be twice as big.

And no, i don't mean do situps and crunches, you want to target your type-IIa and b fibers, So you need more heavy resistance.

Personal favorites:

-Up-side down Situps with weights held at chest (hang upside down from a lat pull up bar/chin up bar)
-Barbell push crunch
-Any lever machine that targets your abs.

You should be increasing your weight weekly, after all they are muscles.

EDIT: Spelling mistake, Changes "And lever machine..." to "Any lever machine".

----------


## scorpion62

Hi I agree with Mr Rose,I train my abs ever gym session at least two sets with every workout,his personal favs will do the trick

----------


## crazypat123

> Hi I agree with Mr Rose,I train my abs ever gym session at least two sets with every workout,his personal favs will do the trick


abs need time to recover.

----------


## theryano

they do need time to recover from a hardcore ab workout.....but i also do at least 2 sets every workout....seems to warm up the core

----------


## stpete

Continue to train abs but eod is sufficient imo.

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

I've always thought that working your abs with weight gives your midsection a "thick" look which really isn't what anyone is after.

----------


## crazypat123

> they do need time to recover from a hardcore ab workout.....but i also do at least 2 sets every workout....seems to warm up the core


 should only be doing them EOD. they need atleast one day to recover, abs are just like any other muscle group, they need time to heal before you can start working with them again

----------


## scorpion62

> abs need time to recover.


Your right crazypat only if your hitting them hard but Iam not Iam just staying on top of my abs so that they stay trim . Trying to burn the fat of your abs is a nightmare,well thats what I think

----------


## Oakleys

> I've always thought that working your abs with weight gives your midsection a "thick" look which really isn't what anyone is after.


I didn't know this. 

Please explain?

----------


## Mr.Rose

Working your abdominal with heavy resistance, just like we do any exercise, will increase their size, again just like any other exercise we perform. When we do this, our abdominal does not get 'thick', it actually grows each individual segment of the 8 segments we have (Yes, when you do ab workouts, you work all 8 segments, and not the 'upper' or 'lower' abs, thats all just new age mumbo gumbo) and thus makes your abs bigger, and your sixpack is more bigger. All professional bodybuilders do abdominal workouts with heavy weights, and look at their abs, they are to die for.

----------


## awesome1

> Working your abdominal with heavy resistance, just like we do any exercise, will increase their size, again just like any other exercise we perform. When we do this, our abdominal does not get 'thick', it actually grows each individual segment of the 8 segments we have (Yes, when you do ab workouts, you work all 8 segments, and not the 'upper' or 'lower' abs, thats all just new age mumbo gumbo) and thus makes your abs bigger, and your sixpack is more bigger. All professional bodybuilders do abdominal workouts with heavy weights, and look at their abs, they are to die for.


I disagree. I dont want ronnie's or cutler's abs. On the other hand, Dexter Jackson has the ultimate stomach. I wonder what he does for workouts.

----------


## awesome1

to illustrate my point

----------


## Little Herc

I do abs when i bulk but I don't worry about them as much as say chest. Abs are one of those muscles u build until you are happy with then keep them maintained. I'm cutting now so I hope i "maintained" them enough. We'll see.

----------


## soulstealer

Strong abs = bigger lifts, bigger lifts = more strength/size, more size = the appearance of a greater V taper...

----------


## rmalouf

i think genetics play a huge role in deciding what ur abs are gona look like....my friends and i train our abs the exact same way, n when we cut, we all look different....im sure ronnie coleman didnt train is abs to look like that..lol!!!

----------


## NVR2BIG1

I train mine like once/wk when I'm bulking, they get hit indirectly doing other exercises. Your abs are the first thing to contract when you do almost any lift, When I'm dieting I'll do them eod or something

----------

